# Home Theater speaker questions



## mr tibbs (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, I think I'm about ready to tackle some new towers for my home theater. I found a design that I love but have some questions about speakers and xovers. I'm thinking about using all Dayton drivers including a 7", a 5", and the 1 1/8" silk dome tweets. Do you guys think that is the right mix of drivers? And my real question is the xover. I have found some on parts express but am unsure of which one to go with. Out of these what one is the right one? Is there something better for around the same price?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Your link says service unavailable 

Why not just buy a kit ?

cut to the chase, already !!

Or if you want it not to perform it's best, throw any OLE x-over on there , that you find on e-bay !


----------

